# 2002 mercury 200 xl saltwater problem



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

We have 2002 Mercury 200 xl saltwater outboard. If we put it in neutral motor is dying doesn't hold idle speed. At higher speeds is running just fine. It's hard to start it up and is also detonating sometimes while trying to start it up. We changed all spar plugs(found a lot of oil on each one) and fuel filters.Also found an oil on the bottom of the motor housing. Didn't put in the water since than. Is there anything we can try to do before taking it to the shop?

Thanks


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

almost sounds like a weak or bad coil or coils,,,, first i would check the basics.. check all your grounds on the engine. even though they look good, loosen them and retighten them, make sure the battery connections are clean and tight. look behind the battery switch, make sure they are clean and tight.. you did the right thing with the fuel filters, need to check the link and sync. hope this helps...


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

May need to clean the carbs.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

it could be carbs david,, just trying to give him some easy basic stuff to check, before he has to spend the money,,,


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

can we try clean up carbs by ourselves?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

You can give it a try. Not sure how mechanically apt you are. I would recommend using a manual if you haven't done them before. The biggest thing about the procedure is to set the float height and do the synchronization correctly. Otherwise, it is just cleaning them well. Get new gaskets.


----------



## wdowiak (Sep 10, 2015)

DOUBLE "D" & LV said:


> You can give it a try. Not sure how mechanically apt you are. I would recommend using a manual if you haven't done them before. The biggest thing about the procedure is to set the float height and do the synchronization correctly. Otherwise, it is just cleaning them well. Get new gaskets.


a quick fix to carbs is usually just taking off the jug, unscrewing the jet and blowing the dirt out of it.. but the fact that its running good at higher rpm's is leaning away from a carb issue... With the plugs being oily and extra oil on bottom of motor, maybe the oil injection needs to be adjusted. at higher rpm's the spark is able to burn the excess oil. at lower idle rpm's the oil overcomes and it stalls..


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

wdowiak said:


> a quick fix to carbs is usually just taking off the jug, unscrewing the jet and blowing the dirt out of it.. but the fact that its running good at higher rpm's is leaning away from a carb issue... With the plugs being oily and extra oil on bottom of motor, maybe the oil injection needs to be adjusted. at higher rpm's the spark is able to burn the excess oil. at lower idle rpm's the oil overcomes and it stalls..


Dang, you dug up an old thread,


----------

